# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area)  تفكيك الايباد Air 2 يكشف عن تفاصيل مثيرة للإهتمام

## mohamed73

الآن، الايباد Air 2 قد بدأ بيعه بالفعل  حول العالم، وحاليًا الجهاز متوفر في متاجر البيع بالتجزئة الخاصة بشركة  حجمه، وبما أن هناك شركة تُسمى الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]، إذن من الطبيعي أن نرى “كالعادة” تفكيك الايباد Air 2، ليتم كشف الأسرار الداخلية في الجهاز. 
 في الواقع، مع عملية التفكيك للجهاز تبين  بأن التفاصيل التي تتعلق بالأجزاء الداخلية كانت “غير مفاجأة لنا”، ودعونا  نبدأ من البطارية والتي جاءت كما هو مُتوقع بسعة 7340mAh مع بطارية أصغر  حجمًا، وجدير بالذكر أن Apple أكدت بان بطارية الايباد Air 2 تصل إلى 10  ساعات، تمامًا مثل الجيل السابق، وقد أشارت الكثير من التقارير ولفت الضوء  على عمر البطارية القصير نوعًا ما لهذا الجهاز، ولكن لا يمكن أن ننسى بأن  نحافة الجهاز هي المبرر لتوفير بطارية صغيرة وبالتالي إمكانيات أقل.
 بالنسبة للتفاصيل الداخلية، وجدت شركة  iFixit بأن Apple حافظت على كل شيء بنفس الترتيب تمامًا كما في الجيل  السابق بإستثناء بعض الأسلاك الخاصة بالشاشة، وعملية التفكيك أيضًا كشفت  على أن الشاشة “الملزقة إلى الأسفل” لا زالت هي نقطة الوصول الوحيدة  لمكونات الايباد Air 2، وربما عملية تفكيك خاطئة قد تضر في الشاشة بشكل  كبير! كما نُلاحظ من الصورة التالية.  
 شاهد الفيديو التالي لعملية تفكيك الايباد Air 2:     
  جدير بالملاحظة أن شركة iFixit أكدت دعم  وجود الـ NFC في الايباد Air 2، والغريب أن Apple نفسها أعلنت بان الايفون 6  و الايفون 6 بلس يأتينا بدعم الـ NFC من أجل ميزة Apple Pay وهذا حكرًا  لتلك الأجهزة، أما الايباد Air 2 فلم يُستعمل حتى الان في عمليات البيع  الخاصة وفي الأجهزة الداعمة فقط للموبايلات، لنرى كيف ستعمل هذه الميزة مع  الجهاز الجديد. 
 وللعلم أيضًا، الجهاز يأتي بذاكرة عشوائية  RAM بحجم معقول 2GB

----------

